# Skewb First Side Cases and Algs! (And look ahead help)



## CuberRiley (Jun 21, 2015)

Hey everyone! So I spent a while playing around with my Skewb, and I decided to create some first side algorithms and cases. Now these are fast and easy, and when you're using these algorithms, you can easily look way ahead and save all that extra time trying to recognize those second side cases. The algorithms are pretty nice, too. Consisting of only 4 and 8 move alga which can be memorized almost immediately.






Thanks for watching, please subscribe for more videos like this!
-Riley Edwards


----------



## Username (Jun 21, 2015)

Just... please...


embed your videos


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 21, 2015)

How is it that you can 'easily' look way ahead when you solve your layer on top?


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Username said:


> Just... please...
> 
> 
> embed your videos


I was _just_ going to say 'inb4 people talk about embedding videos'...


----------



## CuberRiley (Jun 21, 2015)

Isaac Lai said:


> How is it that you can 'easily' look way ahead when you solve your layer on top?



If you actually watched my video you'd know. That also isn't correct, because when I'm solving, it's usually on my left right back front or really anywhere, but I held it on the top so that the audience knew and was able to tell what was going on.


----------

